# Poll - 942 Software Version



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I've never done this before so be kind if I mess up.
I wanted to poll the group's opinion.

PS 
If you are not experiencing any real problems, just vote for choice #1.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Interesting. For all the complaints, I would have thought there would be a landslide toward a roll back. At this point there is only 54% in favor of a roll back.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Because their were some good things in the latest version. Dish is working on correcting certain problems and it hopefully wont be much longer. Sometimes, you have to step sideways in order to step forward.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

They can't roll back, because of the PocketDish.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Who cares about PocketDish. I want a reliable and stable DVR. PocketDish is not a core DVR feature, it's not necessary for the basic operation of a DVR.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

But if starting to work in the direction of PocketDish introduces no new stability issues, then why not. While at the same time, incorporating fixes for the current DVR core issues. Sounds like a good direction to me.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

If L281 is a step closer to a device for expanded memory storage then by all means keep moving forward. If L282 returns the stability of L229 (or improves on it) I'll be happy as long as it gets done soon. To some degree I think Dish is working out feature/product kinks on the 942 in advance of the 962. But this shouldn't come at the expense of basic functionality.
Either step back if it can't be fixed, or move ahead if it can.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

JEFF M said:


> But if starting to work in the direction of PocketDish introduces no new stability issues, then why not. While at the same time, incorporating fixes for the current DVR core issues. Sounds like a good direction to me.


Rarely are new features so completely isolated from the rest of the code base that they wouldn't have some impact to the stability of the product. At least that's my experience as a software developer. Also, these new feature efforts usually occupy the most valuable resources since they are deemed high priority from a marketing perspective.

If they must add a new feature, then how about adding more storage capability. At least that feature could be considered a core DVR feature and it's what many customers are asking for. I keep hearing that's on it's way.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

cebbigh said:


> If L281 is a step closer to a device for expanded memory storage then by all means keep moving forward. If L282 returns the stability of L229 (or improves on it) I'll be happy as long as it gets done soon. To some degree I think Dish is working out feature/product kinks on the 942 in advance of the 962. But this shouldn't come at the expense of basic functionality.
> Either step back if it can't be fixed, or move ahead if it can.


Having been one of those long suffering 921 converts, E* needs to stay focused on getting the 942 really solid. I'm not at all interested in being part of another de facto beta program.

John


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> If L281 is a step closer to a device for expanded memory storage then by all means keep moving forward. If L282 returns the stability of L229 (or improves on it) I'll be happy as long as it gets done soon. To some degree I think Dish is working out feature/product kinks on the 942 in advance of the 962. But this shouldn't come at the expense of basic functionality.
> Either step back if it can't be fixed, or move ahead if it can.


If E* is working on code for the 962, and using us as beta testers, I think that they should give us a break on the 962 when it comes out.


----------



## patrickem (Oct 12, 2005)

Just curious, I am new to satellite and the 942, how do I find out what software I have? Also I was told by my installer that I could plug in an external harddrive for more storage.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Under menus hit 6, then 1, and then 3 (system info+ = software version. Should be at L281.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Under menus hit 6, then 1, and then 3 (system info+ = software version. Should be at L281.


Or easier still, with the receiver in standby mode (Dish screensaver floating around), press the "channel up" or "channel down" button on the remote.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Tom-Tx said:


> I've never done this before so be kind if I mess up.
> I wanted to poll the group's opinion.


How about another choice? "I'm not experiencing any problems."

The way the poll is currently constructed is similar to asking, "Have you stopped beating your wife?" :lol:


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> How about another choice? "I'm not experiencing any problems."
> 
> The way the poll is currently constructed is similar to asking, "Have you stopped beating your wife?" :lol:


I just assumed if people were not experiencing any problems they would vote for choice #1.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Tom-Tx said:


> I just assumed if people were not experiencing any problems they would vote for choice #1.


To wait for fixes?


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> To wait for fixes?


Judging from the bug reports and other complaints, I didn't think there was a significant user base w/o ANY problems. Those w/no problems would want to keep the current software while waiting for other folk's problems to be fixed and ... Bottom line...
- I really didn't think of adding that option, but should have
- I don't know how to modify it now
- This is all academic anyway
- I stopped beating my wife the day after yesterday :grin:


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

JR_Baas said:


> If E* is working on code for the 962, and using us as beta testers, I think that they should give us a break on the 962 when it comes out.


I agree.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree too, but my experience with Dish suggest that your first crack at a really significant price break on the 962 won't happen until they move existing services to MPEG4. Early adopters who want one to get new programming will pay more.


----------

